# Kindle Touch Skins are up ...FYI



## auburn1975 (Sep 4, 2010)

Just saw that Amazon has finally added the available skins for the new Amazon Kindle Touch!
Which one will you get?
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_357627042_13?ie=UTF8&node=3013574011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0MFNT9AV5QSMVQJE8GM5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1327706642&pf_rd_i=1268192011

updated: I went with Pallavi Paisley; it looked interesting.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B005Z44RNW/ref=dp_image_z_0?ie=UTF8&n=370783011&s=fiona-hardware


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

I have the library in matte finish on my K3 now and really love it, may do the same for my Touch.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Interesting!  I wonder if this means Decal Girl would have a template for the Touch, I'll have to contact them.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I wasn't going to bother with a skin for my new kindle due there not being much surface area on the front to show it off but I went ahead and ordered the Quest skin.


----------



## cls (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I had a Haiku skin for my kindle 3 that I loved, but replaced with a nokey from invisible defenders, now with no fading key problem on the touch I will be able to get that design again.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice to see them!  Strange that they are at Amazon before Decal Girl's site.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Decal girl has designs for the kindle 4.  I think that is the touch?  So many new models I get confused.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Most mentions of the Kindle 4 refer to the $79/$109 Kindle, the only new one that is available now, and a glance at their website (link above in the KB top menu group) indicates that yes, DecalGirl is using the term K4 for the $79/$109 version.  From the look of the listings on Amazon, it appears that DecalGirl will be using the term "Kindle Touch" for the Kindle Touch.    It is confusing to have so many new models come out at once!

And note that the Amazon skins are from DecalGirl being sold through Amazon.  Which is how I purchased my first DecalGirl skin. 

Betsy


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Most mentions of the Kindle 4 to refer to the $79/$109 Kindle, the only new one that is available now, and a glance at their website (link above in the KB top menu group) indicates that yes, DecalGirl is using the term K4 for the $79/$109 version.
> 
> And note that the Amazon skins are from DecalGirl being sold through Amazon. Which is how I purchased my first DecalGirl skin.
> 
> Betsy


Oh my so confusing. I think Oberon refers to the kindle touch as the kindle but I could be wrong. Again


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Oh my so confusing. I think Oberon refers to the kindle touch as the kindle but I could be wrong. Again


There's a lot of that going around, LOL! I think things will standardize once they are all out. Be strong! 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pushka--

a quick glance at Oberon's site shows they ARE using "Kindle Touch" for the Kindle Touch and "Kindle 4" for the $79/$109 Kindle.  But what is confusing is that when one goes to the "Pre-Order Kindle Touch" page, the Kindle shown, apparently to show how the device is attached, is a Kindle 4 ($79/$109).  Wait, I'm taking it back... that is a Kindle Touch.  They just look so much alike.  Now I'm confused, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I noticed these skins are for sale on Amazon, but it says with a delivery date of 2 to 3 weeks.  I contacted Decal Girl and asked why they aren't up on their site and they said they cannot put them up for sale on their site until Amazon starts shipping them.  I want to get the template so I can design my own, but they can't release that until Amazon starts shipping the K Touch.


----------



## auburn1975 (Sep 4, 2010)

I see that I am not alone in the status of Kindle K4/Touch/Fire naming convention of at least 3 'latest models".  I wish we had been there in that marketing review when this surly could have been prevented.  What were they thinking?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bear in mind that for Amazon, it's pretty simple.  The latest generation of their basic reader has always been simply "Kindle."  It's only out in the forums where terms like Kindle 1, Kindle 2, Kindle 3 are bandied about.

So, for Amazon, the latest model of the basic reader, just released is "Kindle."  Since it will be offered side-by-side with the Touch, the Touch is the "Kindle Touch."  The previous generation has been renamed Kindle Keyboard, but I suspect that unless sales really stay up of that model, it will be phased out (my opinion, YMMV).

So, it's Kindle, Kindle Touch, Kindle Fire.

Betsy


----------



## auburn1975 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yea Betsy; you must be right.  We just have to wait to see what becomes the common view of the names.  "Fire" was a good call, but I still question the naming for the K4 & Touch which both operate via touch technology.  Also, there is the Apple Touch and others with that name.  But 'Keyboard' works.  It's not like you might order a 'Keyboard' skin or case, if you are not careful, and be sure which one you will get unlike the Touch/K4 perhaps.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

auburn1975 said:


> Just saw that Amazon has finally added the available skins for the new Amazon Kindle Touch!
> Which one will you get?
> http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_357627042_13?ie=UTF8&node=3013574011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0MFNT9AV5QSMVQJE8GM5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1327706642&pf_rd_i=1268192011
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! I planned on ordering a custom skin, but since they're not available yet & I liked the Pallavi Paisley so much, I went ahead & ordered it too!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

auburn1975 said:


> Yea Betsy; you must be right. We just have to wait to see what becomes the common view of the names. "Fire" was a good call, but I still question the naming for the K4 & Touch which both operate via touch technology. Also, there is the Apple Touch and others with that name. But 'Keyboard' works. It's not like you might order a 'Keyboard' skin or case, if you are not careful, and be sure which one you will get unlike the Touch/K4 perhaps.


Actually, the K4 (baby K, $79 Kindle, whatever!!) is not touch technology. You use the 5-way to navigate around on the screen.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

My head hurts!


----------

